# Anyone who like copper betta ?



## karpediem

Anyone from this forum who like copper ? I found out that any color mix with copper can be really amazing. Copper orange, copper gold, copper butterfly, copper black, copper black dragon, copper red, copper yellow, copper green, copper red black, copper mask. 
Those colors are so far what i have seen through my experiences breeding them.
You may have seen other color mix with copper, if yes then please post your photo here, i want to see.


----------



## djembekah

those are beautiful!!!


----------



## wystearya

My betta, in my avatar is a copper. No idea what kind of mix, but he is very shiny!



















These are all him, different lighting makes him look different. I just call him iridescent since he isn't any real color. heh!


----------



## Luimeril

i love Coppers. used to have one, until he got his head stuck in a decoration and hid it from me. ;I


----------



## bettasusa

wow! these are amazing I have a particular like for #4 #6 #7. Very Beautiful!


----------



## Luimeril

ya know... i've seen lots of coppers, but never one like Dante. :V they gotta be out there.... i'd wanted to breed him before his accident, but never found a female i liked. :B


----------



## Flexxoo

sigh i really want a black dragon they are hardcore looking lol


----------



## copperarabian

I love coppers, and your fish are stunning!


----------



## Rosso1011

Wow! All your guys are stunning! So hard to pick a favorite! They're all so pretty!


----------



## Pewmew

This was my first copper betta nearly 8 years ago  he was my favorite, so far he is the prettiest light purple copper I have ever seen, I'm hoping I'll get to see one similar to him so I can snatch it up!


----------



## Betta Slave

Here are a few of my fishies


----------



## betta lover1507

i used to have a double tail copper like:








can't really see it well


----------



## lbenn93

*Sparta-fish *

this is Spartacus  i've had him about 2 months, he is very small- total length under 2 inches. Red-copper butterfly  super delta

any one else have their coppers/metalics display stress stripes often, even when other near by bettas in similar (separate) environments don't? even turning a light on has irritated him. even when stripy he behaves the same- very active and curious. his health is otherwise great, never sick or slow.

i read that metalics are created by breeding splendens with other species, could it be a species that has more pronounced stripes?

also i noticed "he" has an egg spot.. along with low aggression, little to no bubble nest. is it possible that "he" is a female with exceptionally large fins?


----------



## Sea Dragon

My betta Gibbs (pictured in my icon) actually behaves the same as you's  Ive had him for almost a year and he still gets stress stripes. He's also very small, and he has an eggspot. When I hold up a mirror, he only flares for a few seconds before running and hiding. 

Maybe we just have feminine bettas.


----------



## tilli94

Pewmew said:


> This was my first copper betta nearly 8 years ago  he was my favorite, so far he is the prettiest light purple copper I have ever seen, I'm hoping I'll get to see one similar to him so I can snatch it up!


Love love love that color! I'm a sucker for anything purple and that mix of color is stunning.


----------



## emeraldmaster

This is my little buddy, Eric!

Kissy face pose! 









AAAAAAH!!! It's coming!!!


----------



## acitydweller

copperamaa!!!


----------



## deesseau

Wow, they are awesome ! They look like living jewels !


----------



## waterdog

If I ever find a copper he is coming home, no questions asked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## principessa

my copper crowntail!


----------



## Vizja13

Copper Red his my all-time FAVORITE betta color, hands down. 

-shamelessly shoves her HM male into thread-


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Vizja13 said:


> Copper Red his my all-time FAVORITE betta color, hands down.
> 
> -shamelessly shoves her HM male into thread-


Goooooooooorgeous. Red/Black/Copper Betta's are my favorite too.


I feel like ours could _almost_ be brothers.
:lol:

*shamelessly shoves mine in too*


----------



## veggiegirl

Here is Eclipse my black copper crowntail......

View attachment 78051


and my avatar is panda who is a piebald copper plakat with some purple through his fins


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

veggiegirl said:


> Here is Eclipse my black copper crowntail......
> 
> and my avatar is panda who is a piebald copper plakat with some purple through his fins


Gor. Gee. Usss. Fishies.
C:


----------



## veggiegirl

Thankyou


----------



## Saphira101

The egg spot is not a problem. It is more of a defense it certain Bettas, so other males may think they're female and not fight them. I've heard that some fishies outgrow them.

Some of my boys have egg spots as well.


----------



## Saphira101

Me is jealous of veggiegirl. >


----------



## veggiegirl

Here are a couple more of the coppers I've owned the red copper was a Christmas present several years ago and I just got the yellow gold/copper a few weeks ago. The red is Strawberry, the yellow is Nettlebrand........... hope you like them!

View attachment 78764


View attachment 78765


----------



## PooterFish

Coppers are so pretty and I love all these pics! Here's mine


----------

